
Ask HN: Yale or UPenn for CS undergrad? - michellelin
I got into both but I&#x27;m unsure as to which one I should pick. I&#x27;m aiming to become a Machine Learning&#x2F;AI Engineer<p>UPenn:<p>+ Can take Wharton classes<p>+ More social?<p>+ Ranked higher for CS (by how much? is it worth grade deflation?)<p>- Didn&#x27;t like how the campus is integrated with the city<p>Yale:<p>+ Got a better vibe from students, they weren&#x27;t as stressed<p>- Not as good CS program<p>+ Investing heavily into the CS department (how good will it be by 2022?)<p>+ Liked the campus<p>At the end of the day, I&#x27;ll be putting in the same amount of work at both universities. Would I miss out on any CS opportunities (classes, interships, etc) by going to Yale instead of UPenn?
======
exolymph
Neither: [https://lambdaschool.com/courses/ds/machine-
learning/](https://lambdaschool.com/courses/ds/machine-learning/)

------
andymoe
Whatever one gives you a better deal financially. They are both fine schools
and unless you have designs on politics pick the cheaper option. My 2 cents.

------
brudgers
Do you want to spend four years in Philadelphia or New Haven?

------
cookfood
ECE NTUA only.

~~~
tetrebuih
60+ courses to pass in order to graduate right? A senior softeng from my team
is from there

~~~
cookfood
Yeah, minimum by law is 5 years, average graduate takes 7, true hell

------
oiyouwhat
Those schools wont make you an engineer at anything, you will be studying
computer science. Engineering equals to deep and serious knowledge of advanced
mathematic theory, no matter the subject, may it be: civil, electrical,
computer, mechanical engineering etc. Using the world "engineering" after
every CS field name is an illusion, the term does not corresponde to reality.

